# GW throwing people out



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

in my local store the manager has started to ask people to leave if there not going buy anything so if you wont to go in a play a game you cant and no you cant just go in and buy some glue it has to be a model.

the store when i first stated to go about 5 years ago had 3 4x4 playable tables and 3 2x4 demo tables now it has 1 6x4 playing table and 3 4x4 demo tables.

so in brief if you go on a sat you have to buy something if you wont a game and you might not even get a game because there is only one table. 

is anyone else having these problems with there store.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Never seen this before, but I tend not to stay in stores for very long, and certainly dont play in them. There are generally too many screams kids who have been dropped off by thier parents.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

lol my local store is a shoe box with a small demo table , a small gaming table and 
a paint station ,
it has roughly 2ft between the tables and shelves which is horrendous if you want to 
have a look around when any one is gaming or painting .
theres no model buying stipulation that i know of , but then he knows i do spend and is 
always helpful.

maybe he,s getting loads of touchy feely kidymonsters* in on a sat /sun and feels 
he needs to clear it for a demographic that actually spends .


----------



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

my store is very sales orientated you go in and your hit in the back of the head with a storm raven that he has throw at you shouting 'buy this' 
'but i dont have blood angles'
'i say buy it' WHACK with another box.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Are these rules enforced 24/7 or only at peak times?
I can understand that if someone has had the good grace to go into the shop and pay money then they should get first refusal at playing a game. Especially when there are only a limited number of tables, which appears to be the case here.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Overfeind said:


> my store is very sales orientated you go in and your hit in the back of the head with a storm raven that he has throw at you shouting 'buy this'
> 'but i dont have blood angles'
> 'i say buy it' WHACK with another box.


Wow i can actually imagine this...

As for the this GW assf*ck ide report him to corporate about that because lats time i checked GW doesnt advacate that sh*t


----------



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

no it happened to a friend of mine on wed and the store was empty so its 24/7


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

they would be empty if your telling your customers to fuck off


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

My store in Belgium most certainly doesn't do that.

's Been a couple of years since I bought anything but glue and paints there, but they still give me a warm welcome every time I enter...

On the other hand, ever since they started to allow unpainted armies to play in the store, I refuse to play there.
I did not spend 2 years painting up my army before getting the first game in, only to play against a grey army 

Don't get me wrong, friendly games at my place or in the club, no problemo there, as long as I see your army evolve from game to game, but playing 2 fully-painted armies against each-other more than doubles up the fun of playing.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

Overfeind said:


> no it happened to a friend of mine on wed and the store was empty so its 24/7


then the managers a gimp , i can understand it to point on a weekend , but not on a low trading day .


----------



## commisarkev (Feb 15, 2011)

Depends what the "customer", is in doing tbh.

If its someone whos came in for a 5 minute chat about his *insert hobby based stuff here* then thats cool 

If its someone whos came in too hang around and who doesnt play the hobby then why shouldnt he throw him out?!? If its someone whos came in just to hang around and not do anything hobby related, no great loss tbh.

Also if its someone who does do the hobby but are hanging around, start building or painting something, gamesworkshop are HOBBY stores, the best rule any gw store can have IS HOBBY OR HOME!

Also if thats Phil in belguim tell him Kev says hi.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

report him dude, my store manager would never throw us out just for NOT spending.

Sure it's a shop and they need to sell, but even GW describes thier stores as Hobby centres, a place where you can enjoy your hobby without being harassed by some pushy salesman.

They want you in the store while painting, building, reading your codex and think to yourself "hmmm i need xxxxx", then your right there able to buy that instant just like i do .


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

as a show of respect i always buy something even if it is small. At least im showing support but as opti GW doesn't sdvacate that shit and he should be reported because this can also seriously hurt GW and can make them look even more like money grubbin assholes that dont care about there customers.


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Phil...

Rings a bell... Tall, slender guy with black hair?
He used to be the Store Manager, but became Benelux-responsible quite some years ago if my memory doesn't fail me...

It's GWS-Brussels by the way


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

This must be a rare case imo, I'd never imagine that a GW employee would act like that nor have I seen anyone associated with the hobby (Barring players) acting negatively in any way.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

That sucks... But then, I avoid GW stores like the plague. Whenever I walked into one (i used to work close to one and would go to buy a paint pot or something like that), a rabid-looking seller tries to cormer me to ask me what army I play. He'll then proceed to tell me how tro play it even though I've played it for 7+ years. Then tell me why I should instead buy XYZ army because it's soooo cool. Then how I should paint it. Then how I should play it. Then I'd have to pay outrageous canadian prices!?

It's funny how I spend 90% of my (very few) times in a GW store walking backwards...

Phil


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Th GW shop i visit around where im livin now hasnt been bad at all. The employees have been nice and respectful.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Never heard of this type of problem. Although in my store you have to be doing something to stay in.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Seems like we seeing a thread like this every few months, hopefully not the start of a trend. The first thing to do is report this guy, the second is to buy your stuff elsewhere until such time as his attitude changes or he's replaced by someone more congenial to customers.

As for the shriniking of tables I know what your talking about. My local GW used to have three tables (4x4) avaliable for gaming, however under the guy standing in for the normal staffmember, you have two tables full of display models and one 6x4 table being divided between Warhammer and 40k games, which are played at the same time.:suicide:

Now I understand the problems with a lack of space but I can't help but feel nostalgic for the good old days of Monday night gaming when even if you only played a 1000pts you still got to game. Now it's just become absurd when you're sharing gaming space with another system


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I think that staff member ought to be reported as he sounds like an arsehole, yes they want to make a sale, but throwing people out just because they want a game but dont want to buy anything is just bad business and its probably empty because word has gotten round to avoid that store and word travels fast round the gaming fanbase.

In the store i go to we dont have any problems like that, we can go in browse, chat for a few hours, watch peoples games. The staff are friendly and perfectly willing to chat(as they should be), the only rule they have is you cant sit down at the painting table unless ur actually doing some painting or building kits.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

I know someone who operates a store and I've witnessed him throw people out who fit into the following demographic.

1. People who show up without the intent to conduct business or participate in the hobby. The kind of people who show up 2 or more times a week for an hour or more and bother the associates about bullshit rumour quarries.

2. People who steal from the store.

Just sayin.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

From many of the GW stores that I have been able to visit throughout my time playing and painting the hobby I have never heard of such a bad mannered disrespectful staff member.

Only case I have ever seen personally is some teenager at my home local store swore repetitively was shown the door and was took to improve their language before coming back and had to apologize to anyone he offended. It was dealt with great respect and the lad turned up the next day and apologized to all there. 

ZE


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Why is this posted in news and rumors ? its should be in the misleading and scaremongering section.
Its not GW chucking people out, its one store and likely we are not even getting the full story about that store, for all we know the people who are being asked to leave may be unsavory types,may smell like a tramps sock,be physically repulsive or just non spending,non contributing, loud mouthed twats or suspected shop lifters.

GW shops are just like other shops,there primary function is to sell stuff so I cant see the problem, why should a shop cater for people who are not supporting it? Try taking your dvd collection into Currys and see how many movies you can watch on there home cinema system before your asked to leave.
Players who turn up week in week out and spend nothing in store have no real right to table time because they are not contributing to that stores takings,buying things at the till is in effect paying membership to be part of that stores "club" try going to a non GW culb that charges membership fees and see how long you last not paying there,jump on a bus and dont pay see how long your journey is or drive off from a petrol pump without paying and see how that works out.

Anyway expecting to play and not pay is unrealistic, personally i think GW should scrap the tables in store and put back the shelves that used to be present and reintroduce the specialist range into stores, i have never played in store and i never will, but now i avoid the stores because its full of people stood around infront of shelves i want get to making the place look untidy.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Why is this posted in news and rumors ? its should be in the misleading and scaremongering section.
> Its not GW chucking people out, its one store and likely we are not even getting the full story about that store, for all we know the people who are being asked to leave may be unsavory types,may smell like a tramps sock,be physically repulsive or just non spending,non contributing, loud mouthed twats or suspected shop lifters.
> 
> GW shops are just like other shops,there primary function is to sell stuff so I cant see the problem, why should a shop cater for people who are not supporting it? Try taking your dvd collection into Currys and see how many movies you can watch on there home cinema system before your asked to leave.
> ...


I exalt you!


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

GW is the only game company that hates their players! keep that on mind! XD

At least, be happy to have a GW store or even a FGLS where you can go to buy and play your hobbie... my country doesn´t have any :...(


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Luisjoey said:


> GW is the only game company that hates their players! keep that on mind! XD


That's utter nonsense, GW like every other company on the planet loves paying customers they simply cant get enough of them,but anyone not paying isnt a customer they are just sheltering from the weather and wearing out the carpet(which costs money).


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Report the fucker. Thats is.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

GW are actually turning business away? Thats fucking rediculous... 

I would say fuck 'em and buy stuff from an online place. Much better... Or find a local independant store and go in there. I have been blessed with a local independant and well... 10% off and a 15 table gaming hall, I'm ok.

I haven't been in my local GW's for at least a year now (I think the last time was just before Christmas '09) but I go into one at my nans (she lives over 60 miles away) and get models from the GW there, mainly because my mum pays. But from what I've seen they haven't got the same stinking attitude. 

But I also agree with Bits and Kits, there could be more than just meets the eye.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> GW are actually turning business away? Thats fucking rediculous...
> not really, if they were spending they wouldnt be asked to leave
> I would say fuck 'em and buy stuff from an online place. Much better... Or find a local independant store and go in there. I have been blessed with a local independant and well... 10% off and a 15 table gaming hall, I'm ok.
> its likely that the people who are asked to leave already are which is the reason they are not spending in store,but still expecting to play
> ...


i have yet to see anyone removed from a shop without good reason, does not happen,you may not agree that the reason was good, but thats not up to the person being asked to leave.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> i have yet to see anyone removed from a shop without good reason, does not happen,you may not agree that the reason was good, but thats not up to the person being asked to leave.


But in the original post he said he only wanted some glue, and wasn't able to get it because it wasn't a model... 

I can understand having to buy something and play on the tables, I mean my local you have to pay to play, only fair. I was basing a lot of my argument on this: 



Overfeind said:


> in my local store the manager has started to ask people to leave if there not going buy anything so if you wont to go in a play a game you cant and no you cant just go in and buy some glue it has to be a model.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

A bit off-topic maybe, but people get thrown out of supermarkets and stores cause they are in there and buy nothing, they just read magazines and stuff, still they complain when they get thrown out. :shok:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> But in the original post he said he only wanted some glue, and wasn't able to get it because it wasn't a model...
> 
> I can understand having to buy something and play on the tables, I mean my local you have to pay to play, only fair. I was basing a lot of my argument on this:


the shop isnt turning away glue buyers, its not allowing people to play on the tables by just picking up a £3 pot of glue, thats how i read it


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

this is why FLGS will always be superior to GW, I can walk into mine and just stand for hours chatting, laughing and watching before leaving, your not pressured into buying anything and in a way that makes you buy more because you can take your time and enjoy the atmosphere and learn about what your gonna buy before you do it, hell it must work pretty well if ours makes more money constantly in a week than GW's nearby would hope to make in the same time.

scaring customers = piss poor service
but then piss poor service is the only thing GW does exceptionally well


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> the shop isnt turning away glue buyers, its not allowing people to play on the tables by just picking up a £3 pot of glue, thats how i read it


Pretty much how I read it too, he wanted to just hang around in the shop, got told he'd have to buy something and a bottle of glue didn't count.

The way i've always looked at it is the tables are there for beginners to be taught how to play. They are then also used for events and stuff, pre organised by the shop. I've never really got the idea of people just rolling in to play, don't you have a dining room table?

It is a pain in the arse when all you want is one mini and you have to fight your way through the unwashed masses all shouting at each other about what a Casualty really is or how many shots a bolter can fire if the round before the unit used the power of flibbledooks! 
Gaming in store should be restricted to beginners and pre arranged events.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The main fact people seem to be forgetting is GW employs aren't robots, or clones. For all we know this one individual was being a counterproductive shit. Hell I remember when my city used to have a GW store at least one of the 5 staffers fit the counter profit mold. After all they are just people, and some people are a lot more idiotic then others. Trying to make universal statements about the properties of any group of individuals is destined to fail in regards to measuring their subjective behavior. Its like say all priests are good people, may be generally true but I am sure at least 2-3 of the 100000 out their do acts of unspeakable evil.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I think Bits pretty much nailed it in saying we're not getting the full story here. As said, for all we know, the person in question could be one of the 'I've never bought anything from this store, but I have a right to be here!' types who doesn't have a genuine interest in the hobby, or any of another dozen things.

GW does not have a policy of, and will never have a policy of 'You can't be in here today if you've not bought anything'. GW wants people in their store and so will never ask someone to leave simply because they've not bought anything on a visit.

Now... My local GW will ask unnacompanied kids to leave if they're not buying, playing or painting at weekends, as parents have a bad habit of treating the store like a creche and expecting the staff to look after their kids when it isn't their job. Thats perfectly acceptable in my mind. if you've ever been in my local at a weekend, you'd know how many snot nose little brats get dumped their.

That said though, a store manager can't ask you to leave simply because you won't buy anything. If this is the case the guy needs reporting as its driving away established customers. However... if you've not bought anything from the store for years, just come in to abuse the tables and chat about not hobby related crap with your mates, I can perfectly understand why you would be thrown out.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I spend several hours in numerous shops across the UK every month and rarely buy anything, I have never even heard of anything like this.
if this is the full story then the manager is just a bit of twat, this kind of thing can happen everywhere


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Overfeind said:


> in my local store the manager has started to ask people to leave if there not going buy anything so if you wont to go in a play a game you cant and no you cant just go in and buy some glue it has to be a model.
> 
> the store when i first stated to go about 5 years ago had 3 4x4 playable tables and 3 2x4 demo tables now it has 1 6x4 playing table and 3 4x4 demo tables.
> 
> ...


Which store is this?

The several stores i visit regularly on my travels around the country are always more than welcoming and more than happy to shoot the breeze if they aren't too busy. I quite often go into my local store just to show my minis and chat with the manager, and i probably buy things there far less often than GW would like, but I've never been asked to leave. That would just be a stupid policy


----------



## Felmid (Feb 11, 2011)

My Local store has only ever ran some one out of the store for breaking one of the store rules, and I have only seen this once in 20 years of visits. Now I do not play there any more with the rare exception of some type of event only because they allow people to play with unpainted models. I do however almost always purchase something when I visit and it has always been because I wanted to, not because I was forced to.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

I never understand these kind of threads, ok you had one bad experiance in a GW store. This then makes GW a terrible company??

I've never seen anybody get thrown out of a store that didn't deserve it. The guys working at my local store (GW Woking, Go Thunderwolves!!!), are both pretty laid back guys and the regulars are pretty awesome so there's very little issue with people getting thrown out anyway.

In the end if a store manager decides that they don't want someone in their store it's their choice to make, wether or not it is a good one we have to respect it, it is THEIR store after all.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Skreining said:


> I never understand these kind of threads, ok you had one bad experiance in a GW store. This then makes GW a terrible company??


indeed, maybe changing the thread title to
"One GW store in the whole of the UK has thrown some potential customers out" may help

anyway, I return you to your scheduled rampant paranoia


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAaarrrggghhh. 

panic over

I haven't been into my local store in months due to the pushy sales staff and there's a cheaper independent store around the corner  . 

On the flip side how often does that customer just want glue. Buy law (in the Uk) I think you have to be over 16 to buy it. So if they're younger and not buying models where is the glue going?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, when I first got into warhammer 40k it was at a GW store in Maryland. It was set up rather nice and just from glancing outside I had wanted to go in. They had some painting tables set up a few playing tables as well and I played a game with one of the store clerks and well had an overall enjoyable experience. I went back a couple of times when they were doing painting lessons and went back a couple more times to buy models and what have ya. Granted that this was.....carry the one subtract the 3....about maybe 8 or 9 years ago so maybe things have changed since then.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

god damn...I only play in none-GW stores, but I couldn't imagine being told that I couldn't play a game unless I bought something...

I do however have a 6/4 gaming table at home so....


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, where I live now there aren't even any GW stores around and I like the atmosphere at my local store where they sell all the GW stuff. They have a whole half of the store devoted to play tables and what have ya. All sorts of scenery ya can use and even a giant life sized space marine in the front window.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

one thing i notice in this thread...the UK and Euro stores are SMALL -and- tempermental...my GW has 4 - 6x6 tables that are always available for games...all the regulars know each other and even some of the -kids- are cool enough to game with...only one person i know of was ever thrown out...due to stealing..and the manager is a cool and decent guy who really makes an effort to bring the regulars some fun, orginizing friendly tournaments for in store prizes etc etc...

...maybe my store is a rarity but i really do enjoy going in on my saturdays to spend the entire day there gaming, chatting, watching games, buying shit...its laid back and fun with cool people...couldnt ask for a better set up...

...if some chump told me to buy a model or get out id tell him to go fuck himself and that im going to report him and then actually go and -report- him...that shit -shouldnt- fly...ever...

:victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> this is why FLGS will always be superior to GW, I can walk into mine and just stand for hours chatting, laughing and watching before leaving, your not pressured into buying anything and in a way that makes you buy more because you can take your time and enjoy the atmosphere and learn about what your gonna buy before you do it, hell it must work pretty well if ours makes more money constantly in a week than GW's nearby would hope to make in the same time.
> 
> scaring customers = piss poor service
> but then piss poor service is the only thing GW does exceptionally well


Exactly that, you also find more games that way. I picked up Flames of War doing this.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

just go in and select allot of tools, paints, paintbrushes and glue (about £50 worth at least), then when you get to the counter and its all added up just go "oh bother, I can't buy all this because I don't have a model...oh well, guess I'll go spend my £50 on some other companies products who want my business" then just walk out leaving a pile of crap on the counter and bu something better.


----------



## Imperators Warden (Nov 15, 2010)

I like going to the GW stores. Even though alot of the time there are quite a bit of unleashed brats in there. :russianroulette: I like to be completely immersed when I play the hobby. I have walked in just to hang out, and have never been refused. Also when I go to game if I don't buy it is cool too. I can't imagine I would go back if told to leave because I didn't purchase something. 

My advice report this fucker. We use to have manager where I use to frequent. He would only allow people to play Fantasy and 40k. Other ranges were looked down upon. Like LOTR and BFG and such. The shenanigans didn't stop till we got rid of that asshole.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm noticing a recurring thing between UK and European stores- they all seem to be freaking tiny, with minimal gaming space. Are there no local Battle Bunkers for you guys? Because I have two within an hour on public transport... It's fucking excellent. There's always a table and there's almost always an opponent. Do you guys have so little space for tables? Because this seems to be a major problem.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

We have 2 GW's here we have Sheffield city centre store and meadowhall.

However meadowhall is like a shoebox with something like 2 4x4 boards i think and sheffield centre has 1 4x4 which is always used as a demo board, then 3 6x4's which are all made available on thursday vets night and saturday gaming.

We don't really have many places with lots of tables, there are some clubs about that people i know attend but they would require for me to arrange transport there and back. I went to a club here that was close by and alot of us started attending but it seems we wern't wanted as the older members got face on with us taking tables even though we paid the same as them so we just didn't bother going back.

You can book tables at warhammer world which we are planning to take the finals of our pre-heresy campaign in april but they afaik pretty much always require booking beforehand.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

coke123 said:


> I'm noticing a recurring thing between UK and European stores- they all seem to be freaking tiny, with minimal gaming space. Are there no local Battle Bunkers for you guys? Because I have two within an hour on public transport... It's fucking excellent. There's always a table and there's almost always an opponent. Do you guys have so little space for tables? Because this seems to be a major problem.


The problem I have with Sydney and Parra is that they`re full of competitive gamers. Which is fine if you`re that kind of player, I just prefer a more casual game. Well, I guess they _are_ battle bunkers.  

Which raises a point. Both of these stores in the Sydney region are specifically set up to allow for a greater gaming experience. My nearest store is the Castle Towers one, who are much the same but without the competitive edge. Most of the regulars are the friendly types who have no problem with a casual game, using FW rules now and then and generally making a visit enjoyable. 

Before last week, I wouldn`t have had a bad thing to say about it. But that has changed recently. 

Apparently, we`re no longer allowed to talk about any flaws with GW`s products. Specifically how weak the current CSM codex is compared to the last one. :dunno:


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> The problem I have with Sydney and Parra is that they`re full of competitive gamers. Which is fine if you`re that kind of player, I just prefer a more casual game. Well, I guess they _are_ battle bunkers.


Actually, I was talking about Sydney City and Chatswood (yeah, I was suprised to find out the old Chatswood store had been moved to a larger store to become a bunker. Their old shop now sells sports memorabilia. Didn't find out till I walked in.)

As for finding a casual game; I've never had a problem finding a casual game at the City bunker. There's plenty of guys at my level of play (although I mostly play fantasy there), and they all seem cool with forgeworld and such.



Serpion5 said:


> Apparently, we`re no longer allowed to talk about any flaws with GW`s products. Specifically how weak the current CSM codex is compared to the last one. :dunno:


I actually kind of understand this, but for different reasons. I personally tend to avoid criticising codices instore, purely to avoid putting people off playing an army they really like thematically.

Although I will happily criticise models. God I hate BC Stern. Don't even know why. Probably because of my hatred of unhelmeted models.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

coke123 said:


> I'm noticing a recurring thing between UK and European stores- they all seem to be freaking tiny, with minimal gaming space. Are there no local Battle Bunkers for you guys? Because I have two within an hour on public transport... It's fucking excellent. There's always a table and there's almost always an opponent. Do you guys have so little space for tables? Because this seems to be a major problem.


Not true, my local is huge, two floors one of which has at least 12 table and more down stairs on the sales floor, the main difference is we dont play in store, we have loads of war gaming clubs dotted around the country or most people play at home. Plus bear in mind the number of stores in the UK, we have smaller stores but we have many many more than any other country,every major town and city has at least one store, some have more than one.

I think thats part of the problem, in the UK the stores are shops first and clubs second, they are set up for little johnny to jump on a bus saturday morning, buy some model/paint and jump on a buss home and get home and do some gaming/painting/reading with his mates,they are not really geared up for johnny to take his army case every week and never buy a model from the store.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> I think thats part of the problem, in the UK the stores are shops first and clubs second, they are set up for little johnny to jump on a bus saturday morning, buy some model/paint and jump on a buss home and get home and do some gaming/painting/reading with his mates,they are not really geared up for johnny to take his army case every week and never buy a model from the store.


When GW tried their abortion of a store here in AZ, they leased a shoebox of a store in the AZ mills, which is a glorified outlet mall, and then closed it when it came time to renew the lease because it ran out of money, despite being able to send reps to research locations, and the local gaming habits. They tried to follow that model and it failed hard, since most play at the game shop, because they don't have room for tables and terrain at home.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Serpion5 said:


> Apparently, we`re no longer allowed to talk about any flaws with GW`s products.


of course your not, opinions are for haters.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Not true, my local is huge, two floors one of which has at least 12 table and more down stairs on the sales floor, the main difference is we dont play in store, we have loads of war gaming clubs dotted around the country or most people play at home. Plus bear in mind the number of stores in the UK, we have smaller stores but we have many many more than any other country,every major town and city has at least one store, some have more than one.


Fair enough, I'm just trying to see if I'm getting the right impression.



bitsandkits said:


> I think thats part of the problem, in the UK the stores are shops first and clubs second, they are set up for little johnny to jump on a bus saturday morning, buy some model/paint and jump on a buss home and get home and do some gaming/painting/reading with his mates,they are not really geared up for johnny to take his army case every week and never buy a model from the store.


That is most definitely going to be the problem. In my local area at least (can't really speak for anywhere apart from northern and central sydney) I get the feeling that staff are equally sales staff and 'professional hobbyists', for want of a better phrase. I don't get stuff pushed on to me, and there's very little actual need to buy anything should I go in. The staff in there are basically a bunch of guys I can go in and have a chat with about the hobby (assuming they're not busy with a paying customer), see what's new, etc.

And you know what? It makes me _want_ to buy stuff instore. I know for a fact that Australian GW prices are ludicrous, and could be easily circumvented by buying from Wayland or Maelstrom, but I don't, because I really enjoy the atmosphere they've created, and want to support the store. Now, I may be an outlier, and there will always be jerks who will work around the system anyway, but this seems to be the best way to generate business- to create an atmosphere that welcomes people and _makes them want to buy_/_support_ the business, rather than alienating one's clientele.

Although there's probably a very good business type reason as to why I'm wrong...


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not surprised by this at all. I've not gamed in my local GW for nearly a year. Around that time there were 3 or four dudes that were awesome, would never pressure you into buying, and you could go in and just hang around and chat, and most of the time you'd end up buying things. 

That never happened when the manager was there though. I was once considering buying the Imperial guard codex, so I picked one up for a quick glance and he had a go at me saying If I picked another codex from the shelf I'd be told to leave (no joke)

He also banned people from playing specialist games. A group of guys wanted to start a bloodbowl mini tournament and try get new people into it (which would have then brought things) but the manager banned specialist games. I understand that they don't make as much money, but it seems ridiculous to ban them when they could be making money. So the guys moved their games into the pub next door.

I'm also pretty sure the manager is the main reason every decent employee left that store. You go in now, and it's just a cold atmosphere.

So I'd say in this case it's just the manager being a colossal cock!


----------



## Pearlay (Nov 26, 2009)

I play with Friends & or at Armada Games, they have about 4 4x8 Tables still for Miniture games, used to have 8 but they swapped some out for the Snot Nosed magic the gathering kids, they use to have 4 now there up to 8. But they have never told anyone to buy anything, there really good guys, if your ever in tampa Florida stop in.
Oh they have a Paint room with 2 big desks for that also.


----------



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

i get all my gw stuff in store i hate the price rise but i have had one or two problems with items and thay have sorted them out one the spot no probs and some cases given me free items to say sorry so i am loyal to gw.
it rely upset me to see this manager like this i knew him when he was a store assistant but he has since changed but cant blame him management changes people.
as with throwing peps out he has dun it before with the undesirable but now its if your not spending that day i got £220 ish just 2 weeks ago i had been in the store 15-20 min and he sed to me last weekend when i went in to try out these new units i had got 'sory (my name) the tables are for people that have purchased something today i cant let you use the table and if your not intending to buy anything im going to have to ask you to leave' 

and its not just me people who have been going for years who are his friends have been told the same thing and asked to leave.
on the up side it duse seem to be just him and his store i was worried it was a new gw thing.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

It's a business decision and B&K is completely right that it is their perogative.

Would I stand for it? Most assuredly not.

FLGS that specialize in hobbyists of all shapes and sizes (like, y'know, just about ALL of the available shops in the Pac Northwest) certainly don't pull that. You can come in for 40k night and just kibitz, talk to the folks who run the place about painting (and since they aren't all wargamers and frequently are into other models, other games etc. they sometimes have insight that 40k players don't) or just pick up a thing or two. I like that a lot, so I reward them by giving them my business when I do choose to buy something.

There's a spectrum between building loyalty by accepting everyone and just counting on customers to eventually buy something (we have a local bookstore that does just that: you can come in and browse, or even read stuff in their coffeeshop without buying a damn thing because they know that sooner or later you'll feel the need to take something home with you) and making sure that people spend money by reserving the space for customers. Smaller stores and places that need their sales numbers to go up are going to feel pressure to weight things towards the latter.

Remember that those managers have sales goals and numbers that they HAVE to make up. I worked in the call center industry for ages, and there are weekly conference calls or the equivalent in most industries where the people above the managers set goals and hold the people under them to those goals. Hell is raised if people "underperform", and sometimes that pressure pushes people towards things that they might not do on their own.

So, write to GW. Tell them how they feel. Don't necessarily villainize the manager in question, just state that you, as a customer have observed something, that it bothers you and why. Explain your purchase habits and what shapes them.

Lastly, buying glue or paints and other supplies to me totally should count as those virtual membership fees. GW-brand supplies have a huuuuuge markup, so buying the GW brand stuff at a store is solid. The price of paints keeps going up with no change in the paints, does it not? Buying a small item or two when you come in, as long as it's reliable, is a purchasing habit that is very good for the company as a whole. From a marketing standpoint (and, given the industries my family works in, I'm painfully aware of the truths and model of that standpoint) that sort of brand identity work is priceless.

So, don't call foul, just choose whether that's ok with you and change your habits accordingly. They have a reasonable enough reason for acting that way, and you can quite reasonably react.


----------



## huscarle (Sep 4, 2010)

I've always been made to feel welcome at our local store even when I just go in for a chat. It seems like you have got yourself a bad manager. 
Every shop i know has a core of younger guys who just seem to be always be down there. Ok they may not buy a lot every week but they do get involved in all the store events, which I'm sure helps to draw other people into the hobby.
A vibrant shop has got to be more beneficial to sales than a sterile atmosphere your guy is creating. look on the bright side bad managers usually get the chop or are promoted, either way you'll be rid.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Overfeind said:


> i get all my gw stuff in store i hate the price rise but i have had one or two problems with items and thay have sorted them out one the spot no probs and some cases given me free items to say sorry so i am loyal to gw.
> it rely upset me to see this manager like this i knew him when he was a store assistant but he has since changed but cant blame him management changes people.
> as with throwing peps out he has dun it before with the undesirable but now its if your not spending that day i got £220 ish just 2 weeks ago i had been in the store 15-20 min and he sed to me last weekend when i went in to try out these new units i had got 'sory (my name) the tables are for people that have purchased something today i cant let you use the table and if your not intending to buy anything im going to have to ask you to leave'
> 
> ...


Did you ask him why he has this policy? if he knows your name i assume he must know you well, is it likely that hes been told thats how he must do things?


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I am always astounded how I'm still allowed in my local GW! I go in there 90% of the time to shoot the shit with the lads and other folk I've gotten to know. I certainly don't buy half as much as did, but I walk away after having used the facilities again and again without putting a cent their way, whilst having chewed their ear off about all and sundry; it's a great place to get my nerd-on!. There's never any pressure and it's always friendly (in Melbourne CBD GW store, just to give a plug). And yet there's no 'You must buy or get out' attitude ever even suggested.
I read the horror stories about pushy staff and rude people and, compared to my circumstances, I have the greatest difficulty in believing it's the same company. I wonder if certain parts of the world emphasise these different attitudes, or if it's just randomly determined by the staff themselves going a bit overboard?

GFP


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

arlins said:


> lol my local store is a shoe box with a small demo table , a small gaming table and
> a paint station ,
> it has roughly 2ft between the tables and shelves which is horrendous if you want to
> have a look around when any one is gaming or painting .
> ...


this is exactly how mine is. It used to be in a other location that was like three times as big, they shut that one done and and put it in a different mall but shrank the shit out of it. Getting a game in is really hard because as humakt said, mine is also too often filled with screaming nerds who I swear aren't _actually_ playing the game, but just putting as many models they can on the table and rolling dice and doing whatever they please with the results.

As for the no buy get out rule I have not seen that at my store though.


----------



## Tarrant (Jun 7, 2008)

I throw out by myself, if stay more than a minute the blue shirt force to play... 
Boooring :O


----------



## DigitalComa (Feb 17, 2011)

*not to be rude*

Is it possible your friend was loud or disruptive? Or is he one of the stinky basment dwellers that reak to high hell (I wish GW would pair up with axe or a cologne company and sell some anti stink in there spray cans) It may not be true but a lot of people have a very selfish attitude and tend not to think about the other people around them, Is it possible your friends actions where polluting to he store atmosphere? I dont know your friend I don't know the manager , But it seems few people have looked at the other side of the coin,


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I been having this done to me as well-several times I been on the verge to tell them to f**k off and to endless yell at them and make a scene


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

Vanchet said:


> I been having this done to me as well-several times I been on the verge to tell them to f**k off and to endless yell at them and make a scene


 this the one in the Arndale ?


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Tsk, tsk, tsk.


This shop must be having some kind of problem that makes them do this....either shoplifting or not enough sales or the location has raised the rent or his Significant Other is playing with his head.

That is the only thing that can explain the short sightedness you've described.... unless there is more to the story that we aren't seeing. A store that depends on people wanting to come in and spend $60.00-$100.00 to survive does not want to cause people to not want to visit....

The fact that this store feels it necessary to take on this attitude points to something else going on....are they close to folding? Maybe the stress of possible failure and bankruptcy has caused them to forget what the customer comes into the store for.

I make a point of buying something every time I visit my local independent retail store, even if it is a single paint pot. I have toyed with the idea of a White Dwarf subscription but elect to buy from the store so that they get their cut.

I like the store and want it to survive..... so's I pays my dues. (It's cheaper and more fun than dues to a Fitness / Exercise place.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Vanchet said:


> I been having this done to me as well-several times I been on the verge to tell them to f**k off and to endless yell at them and make a scene


me too dude, I would look em in the eyes and say something like, "Excuse me? I have been dumping my money into over priced games workshop products for several _years_ now. I can stand in this store if I want to."

and then just ignore them. If nothing else it would be funny to see GW employees get security to come get you out haha.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

unxpekted22 said:


> and then just ignore them. If nothing else it would be funny to see GW employees get security to come get you out haha.


would they even bother
GW staff "help, there is a customer in our store that won't buy something, we've tried everything, we tried pushing a space marine ocodex in his hands, a stormraven up his ass and even had a staff member follow them around the store bugging them and poking there nose in when it wasn't wanted"
security "...fuck off mate"


----------



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

i had a fly by visit yesterday for glue and green stuff (bloody techmarine) and he apologised to me for what he sed i asked why he did it and all he cud tell me was his area manager gave him a chewing out about sales.
unfortunate-lee he has lost a lot of customers i know of at lest a dozen people that this was the last straw and have decided to make the hour and half car journey to warhammer world each day instead of a 10min drive to his store.
i do beleave that thay will come back when they get sick of driving one day.

it just seems to me that he got a chewing out and he tuck it out on us, and when he was sat in the store on his own or worse surrounded by kids dropped off like a daycare with no one to have a conversation with or had any money he realised his mistake he did ask when i would be in next for a game lol.
he still had to try and sell me a bloody storm raven o well cant blame him for trying


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Overfeind said:


> he still had to try and sell me a bloody storm raven o well cant blame him for trying


hahaha, right?

Thats good you found that out though. I guess people make mistakes, especially GW employees


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

See? All it takes is one conference call to ruin everyone's day. It's true in call centers and it's sure as hell true in retail.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah GW Chatswood is sweet we have 2 6 by 4 and 1 4 by 4 demo table. We have a staff member who loves asking about what army you play and to see the army that took him 3 days to paint with a spray gun (imperial guard) I don't remember if he is really pushy on buying stuff although he asks about what you are doing next allot. He is basically just a friendly guy like all of the other GW Chatswood staff. I understand about the bloody daycare thing where there will be 7 year olds with rich mums just spend the day there although there is one kid who is amazing he paints better than a few of the GW staff and the is only like 10 but other wise in the holidays you will get like 10+ kids and about a few teenagers and a few of these guard players that are there every day of the week


----------



## Swarmlord (Feb 19, 2011)

My local is half wargaming and half paintball shop. Its not that bad and most of the d-bag paintball guys dont bother use and we dont bother them. The guy that runs the shop is a softy and if little kids show up with out mom and da he tends to try and keep them in sight until he is sure where the parents are. We have walked afew back 2 mom and da just to make sure. I have only seen afew punk kids asked to leave. 

Like Yanlou said, report that goober.


----------



## Brother Siegfrid (Feb 17, 2011)

Overfeind said:


> in my local store the manager has started to ask people to leave if there not going buy anything so if you wont to go in a play a game you cant and no you cant just go in and buy some glue it has to be a model.
> 
> the store when i first stated to go about 5 years ago had 3 4x4 playable tables and 3 2x4 demo tables now it has 1 6x4 playing table and 3 4x4 demo tables.
> 
> ...


Really strange. Neither independent retailers adopt that behavior.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Mr.Juggernaught said:


> Yeah GW Chatswood is sweet we have 2 6 by 4 and 1 4 by 4 demo table. We have a staff member who loves asking about what army you play and to see the army that took him 3 days to paint with a spray gun (imperial guard) I don't remember if he is really pushy on buying stuff although he asks about what you are doing next allot. He is basically just a friendly guy like all of the other GW Chatswood staff. I understand about the bloody daycare thing where there will be 7 year olds with rich mums just spend the day there although there is one kid who is amazing he paints better than a few of the GW staff and the is only like 10 but other wise in the holidays you will get like 10+ kids and about a few teenagers and a few of these guard players that are there every day of the week


Yeah? I'll have to check it out. I heard its new location has made it a Battle Bunker- is it any bigger than the old store? The last one was freaking tiny. I used to frequent there but made the move to the city store when I started uni. More tables + more space = happy me. Though IIRC the manager there is a great guy- although the same can be said of the city manager...


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

arlins said:


> this the one in the Arndale ?


The very Same
What pissed me off the most was the way the guy's telling me to leave-made me sound like a bloody dog "Go now, go, go, go, go, go, go" And now learned he pissed another guy off there too


----------

